# Sour Diesel Grow 2 weeks Veg



## smok d herb (Nov 1, 2008)

I am about two weeks into my DWC grow.  I have two sprouts that are doing well.  One of my plants as you can see in the pics below has some leaves that are almost wilted or curling under.  I am concerned that this is due to Nute/Light Burn.  I am running 3 18" flourescents with about 2000 lumens at this point so i dont think it is light burn.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 2, 2008)

more likey its nuit brun, flors can be keeped up to 2 in's for the plant. but they are looking nice. is this your first grow?          green mojo green mojo green mojo to them babies


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking a little small but should have a growth spurt with some TLC. Keep them babies close to the light, but not too close 

*Green Mojo*


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 2, 2008)

this is my first hydroponics grow... i have grown a couple of times using the standard soil method but from what i have seen hydroponics is the best way to go, flouro's have been showing great results.

Using GH grow/bloom
at this point i have 4 flouro's enclosing the plants and plan on getting a ppm meter ASAP...what level should the meter read at this stage (2-3 weeks vegging)

i plan on getting around 10 more considering you can spend about 10 bucks on an 18" flouro and either a cool/warm bulb which i believe put out about 600-700 lumens each.

will get pics about every week or two to keep it interesting!!!


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 2, 2008)

oh yea... i was doing some research and i found that sour d is a strain that grows at a slower speed. but will have a spurt further along.  we will see...


----------



## lyfr (Nov 2, 2008)

> Using GH grow/bloom


Nice baby pics!  I was very happy with GH in my ebb&flo.  I recommend thier florolicious+ for some serious flavor:hubba: much mojo 2ya


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 2, 2008)

floralicious? Which part because floralicious makes a Grow/Bloom and a stimulator... what exactly does this do for the plant and do you think you could give me a ratio of what i should be adding at this stage of not only the GH maxigrow/maxibloom but the floralicious as well.  and after about 2 weeks what should my ppm meter be reading....? 

will post more pics on thursday for the interest/learning.... stay tuned!


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 4, 2008)

my roots have now protruded the bottom of the planters in the water...im assuming faster growth from here on considering the roots are gonna be submerged completely in water from now on....

pics soon... stay tuned


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres some green mojo  for you. Also make sure you use a little hydrogen peroxide along the way. I was using the lava rocks for one grow and they had a lot more mold issues than the hydroton in my experience.


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 11, 2008)

this is now around 3 and a half weeks old....i have included some pics of the roots and the stem as well as some foliage.  If you see anything that may have a problem let me know so i can avoid anything from going wrong in this grow.  i plan on flowering in about 6-8 weeks.  This has been an all FLOURO grow.  i believe the babies are looking great though...

i have given a bunch of shots and angles of the grow setup... i made it homemade myself but i am expecting to get 1 big bush.  i am going to add (2) 2700 CFL with reflector in about a week.  

ANY HELP OR QUESTIONS....LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that scoria in them pots?  Always wondered if that would be a reasonable hydroton substitute.

natures own hydroton really.


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 11, 2008)

no im using lava rock... it is cheap and easy to get from wal-mart or any local store, so far so good....it has worked great except for a little mold which can be fixed by giving 2 teaspoons of 3% H2O2 to about 3 cups of water and water directly into pots...it has been working wonders....

i have started to add my nutes and my plants seem to be loving it...!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

they seam to be comeing a long nicely keep doing what u doing


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> no im using lava rock... it is cheap and easy to get from wal-mart or any local store, so far so good....it has worked great except for a little mold which can be fixed by giving 2 teaspoons of 3% H2O2 to about 3 cups of water and water directly into pots...it has been working wonders....
> 
> i have started to add my nutes and my plants seem to be loving it...!!!



Scoria is basaltic lava rock


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 11, 2008)

well then yes, i am using scoria....i didnt know that there were different type of lava rock... what do you prefer for the growing medium


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> well then yes, i am using scoria....i didnt know that there were different type of lava rock... what do you prefer for the growing medium



Hydroton.

I used scoria as a filtration medium in fish tanks in place of bio balls; works a charm.

Hydroton is by far the easiest and cleanest method I've ever worked with.

I would often see wolf or huntsman spiders running out of the medium as it flooded, which was a very good indication there was something edible living down there; kind of an early warning system to go thermonuclear on the bug defence.

edit: If you were into aquaponics you could do a lot worse than a scoria filter as your plant medium.


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 11, 2008)

yea this can be true but as long as you flush it out with about 2 teaspoons of 3% H2O2 to 2-3 cups of water run through the net pot and into the res. this prevents not only mold from growing in your medium, but as well as algae and any unwanted pests you might have scurrying around in your medium.  So far i have had no encounter with creepy crawlies... i have noticed some mold before i started my H2O2 treatment, but since then i have seen nothing but great results.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> yea this can be true but as long as you flush it out with about 2 teaspoons of 3% H2O2 to 2-3 cups of water run through the net pot and into the res. this prevents not only mold from growing in your medium, but as well as algae and any unwanted pests you might have scurrying around in your medium.  So far i have had no encounter with creepy crawlies... i have noticed some mold before i started my H2O2 treatment, but since then i have seen nothing but great results.



The biodiversity of our back yard is unbelievable, no shortage of creepy crawly **** around here.

Outside of our house is swept clean daily with geckos, not too many moths   hence grubs.

You could saddle the magpies around here.

Grevilleas keep a nice supply of birds around also.  Don't see too many grasshoppers.

Just enough supply of common house spiders to keep the other stuff under control.

I have fly baits in the yard and a ready supply of lady beetles on hand.

Not much survives long against that sort of arsenal.

Pyethium will spoil the day quickly.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> floralicious? Which part because floralicious makes a Grow/Bloom and a stimulator... what exactly does this do for the plant and do you think you could give me a ratio of what i should be adding at this stage of not only the GH maxigrow/maxibloom but the floralicious as well. and after about 2 weeks what should my ppm meter be reading....?
> 
> will post more pics on thursday for the interest/learning.... stay tuned!


View attachment 87581


View attachment 87582


View attachment 87583

Florolicious plus is just for flower period IMO.  it helps produce "essential oils"...and the flavor and trich production is definately increased IME.
 PPM's on sour diesel?  A buddy burnt the crap out of his in soil.  I've never grown SD,  I believe it's a liitle sensitive so IMO...I would start out around 400ppm's  and bump it up a couple hundred every few days while watching  the leaf tips carefully for burn.  when you get a little tip burn leave ppm there or back it off 100-200.  Anything over 1000 you need to be careful with IMO and watch closely.  My Grape ape takes 1800 with no prob,  bubba kush did also...but da strawberry cough cant take 1200 in soil  so ya got to know your strain intimately for the greatest results...IMO


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

P.S. *I had the best luck keeping resovoir stable in DWC when I used H2O2 regularly(every 2-3 days) in light amounts.  It dissipates in 24-48 hours.   much mojo 2 ya*  and you can put it in a spray bottle to spray your rocks...I've also sprayed directly on roots(regular dilution of course) to get rid of fungas/algae.


----------



## smok d herb (Nov 12, 2008)

and to be honest smokinjoe youre saying some deep sh** and i appreciate it man but i cant understand you.....maybe im a bit too high...

Much Love and best of luck....ANY QUESTIONS LET ME KNOW


----------



## smok d herb (Dec 8, 2008)

Now into 2 months or so and starting to notice some spots on the tips of some of the leaves. It is a minor concern but i dont think it is going to be too big of a problem.  Here they are as of now...


----------

